# Home wiring for Dish Network



## bir5150 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi All -

I am new here to posting, but did a lot of reading in the forums before deciding to go with Dish Network. Very pleased with my choice, since in my area the cable service is limited and expensive. I went with the all HD service with Dish since the TV I watch most is HD and felt ripped off with cable paying all that money to only have 10 channels in HD. Now all I pay for is HD channels. 

I digress. 

I bought my house in May 08 brand new. The builder was nice enough to wire two rooms for cable (living room and master bedroom). The wires for these rooms come into the basement near the electric box. When I had Dish installed the guy put two sats on the roof and ran cables into the basement. So essentially there was one outside wire coming into the basement (or maybe two, but I think he reverse split it down to one) At which point he took that wire and split it so it connected to the wire going to my bedroom and another to the living room. In the living room he installed a VIP 722. 

What confuses me is that the 722 should drive the upstairs TV, so I expected a second wire coming out of the 722 going upstairs but what I think he did was take the wire going to the 722, split it and have one coax going into the input and one to the output... and I guess the output can go back down the same coax going into the 722 and back up to the TV upstairs?

Anyway, thats the background. I was thinking about replacing my TV upstairs with an HD so I can wall mount a TV in my bedroom. However, I can't stand not having HD service on an HD tv. So I would want to run a 622 in that room and then be able to run a fourth TV later off that. Additionally, I would want to take the output for TV2 from the 722 and run a non-HD tv in another bedroom.

So, I know there's a lot going on there, and here is where my question is: To wire the two other bedrooms in my house I can easily drop coax down from the attic through closets and put jacks into interior walls. However, I need to get live coax to these cables in the attic. My idea would be to splice down the wire that goes to the master bedroom (since I have a vaulted master ceiling) and I believe - could be wrong - that the coax for that room is accessible in the attic. But the problem would be that if I splice this line, its essentially the output of the 722.

Argh. I suppose if I really wanted to do this, I could call up the installer and just talk it through with him. But I don't have the new TV yet and don't want to bother him with a hypothetical question that goes for 30 minutes. But I've been obsessing about how to do this.

Thoughts?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

You are now an existing customer"no longer a new customer" you will no longer get FREE equipment and installation. Expect to pay several hundred dollars to get a 622 and installation. The satellite signal has to come from the dish to the "622" you cannot splice/split satellite signals. You should have ordered your needed equipment while you were still a new customer.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

boba said:


> You are now an existing customer"no longer a new customer" you will no longer get FREE equipment and installation. Expect to pay several hundred dollars to get a 622 and installation. The satellite signal has to come from the dish to the "622" you cannot splice/split satellite signals. You should have ordered your needed equipment while you were still a new customer.


I may have missed it, but I don't see where the OP indicated he expected _anything _for free... except some advice from people in our forum... Otherwise why would he care about doing his own RG/6 runs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

With DN's DishProPlus equipment, you can run a dual-tuner receiver from a single coax line, AND use diplexers to send the TV2 signal back out on the same line to your service entrance, where you diplex the TV2 signal back out and connect it to the line going to the TV2 room.

A diplexer looks like a 2-to-1 cable splitter, but a diplexer has filters inside that split the TV2 signal from the sat signal. Diplexers are used in pairs, to combine two signals on one end and separate them back out on the other.

Anyway, the OP's actual question isn't real clear, but essentially if you want a second receiver that will run 2 more TVs, you'll (ideally) need a single coax to each room from the service entrance. Or, if it is more convenient, you can run a single coax from the service entrance to where the receiver will be, and a second line from the receiver directly to the TV2. If, say, the two rooms share the same wall, this is often easier.


----------



## bir5150 (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for the feedback. 

To clarify, I know I'm going to pay to get the additional receiver and I'm fine with that. Don't really care too much about the $$$ aspect - I'm more concerned with me doing my own wiring so if I need someone to come in it's a slam dunk for them. If I can get a 622 on my own and then authorize it on my account... that's another story. But like I said, I don't have the new TV yet so I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Anyway, here is what the basement wiring looks like: (See attachment, and sorry for the focus...)


That lower cable set up is the coax coming from the roof, then going into that splitter. One of those coax cables goes into my living room, and the following happens:

Split 1:
A: Goes into the home distribution outlet
B: Goes into an additional splitter, which then has two coax cables into the 722 input.

So getting back to the basement, as mentioned in a post above, that coax that went into the home distribution outlet on the 722 sends signal back down to the basement and that signal goes up the other side of the basement splitter up to my master bedroom.

That would then mean, I DO NOT want that same signal from that basement splitter going into the master bedroom if I want a 622 in the bedroom. I could then cut off that coax before it gets to the master bedroom, and reroute it into bedroom 2. (Now bedroom 2 becomes the TV2 off the 722)

Now, the tough part is I'm assuming I have to split the incoming sat signal at the basement before it goes into the splitter in the picture and send another coax line up the 2nd floor to send a signal to the master where I would put a 622 (and then I could do a similar situation as shown in the basement to drive a TV2 off the 622)

Sorry, this is probably getting confusing. I feel like I need to break out Visio and do a current state and future state diagram... (Feels like being at work  )


----------



## bir5150 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry, another clarification. I have a 722 and would want to add a 222. Don't know how I got the idea I want to add a 622 in my mind...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

OK, reading through the blur I assume the red coax connector is from the satellite dish on your roof connected to the "satellite" side of that "diplexer". The opposite side of the diplexer is a single cable going to your living room 722 location. The "TV" side of the diplexer is jumpered to a connector that simply connects to the cable going to the bedroom.

In the living room you have another one of those red "diplexer" units with the "TV" side connected to the "Home Distribution" output of your 722 and the "satellite" side connected to yet another 1:2 device called a "separator" (it separates a single cable to the two inputs of a 722).

You currently have no other receivers in the house.

On the roof you have two dishes ... one aimed SW toward 110° and 119° satellite orbits and a second aimed SE toward 61.5°. What else is on the roof will change how you connect the second receiver (222) that you want to add.

If the 110°/119° dish has a DPP Twin LNB on it there will be one cable running between the two dishes on your roof into the arm and up to a connector on that LNB. The second cable running away from the LNB is the one that goes down into your house.

Another way to hook this up would be to have a separate switch on the roof where two cables come out of the 110°/119° dish, one comes out of the 61.5° dish and they are combined by a DPP44 switch.

In any case ... that one cable coming down from your dish or DPP44 can only feed one receiver. If you want a second receiver of any sort you need to add a second cable from the dish/switch feeding to that second receiver's location.

This is easily done by connecting to the second output of the DPP LNB on your dish or a second output on the DPP44 switch. Getting the cable to where the receiver is to be located is the tough part. If you just wanted to replace the "distant" use of your 722 in the bedroom with a local 222 the installer would run the new cable from the dish to the basement and connect that to the cable going to your bedroom (assuming no other connections are on the cables).

Now the challenge becomes connecting the other two rooms one to each of your receivers. Getting a coax from each room all the way to that central location in the basement would probably be the best option for any future changes. The installer would connect one of the bedrooms to the living room "diplexer" and the second to diplexers that he would put in line between the basement and your new 222.

If it is easier to run a cable from the living room directly to one bedroom and the master bedroom to the other bedroom you can do that too. Using diplexers isn't needed unless you're mixing satellite with normal TV signals.

The installer will know more and be able to help you out.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Your pic shows one cable coming from the dish going into a single-port ground block (with the green ground wire attached). From the ground block, it goes into the SAT port on a DIPLEXER (NOT a splitter). The sat signal continues through the diplexer, down the line to the receiver, into a second diplexer, and out of the SAT port to the DPP SEPARATOR (again, NOT a splitter), which splits/filters the signal to feed both tuners. 

The TV2 signal comes out the Home Distribution port and into the ANT (or VHF/UHF) port on the diplexer, goes back down the same line that brings the sat signal in, to the diplexer in the basement, out the ANT port, and down the line going to the bedroom.

As James said, a second receiver needs a second line from the dish.


----------



## bir5150 (Nov 27, 2008)

James, you have my current state scenario nearly correct. The red coax actually goes to the master bedroom.

The lower coax connection (blue to blue) is the inbound line from the roof.

Your comments about the dishes pointed to 61.5 and 110&119 are correct. 

You've actually brought up a point I wouldn't have thought of in that I would need to have an additional coax coming off the roof. This may help my wiring conundrum. Since all of the rooms I want to wire up don't have existing jacks I was going to cheat and run cable down through closets of other bedrooms and create jacks that way. Meaning that I will have these cables originate in my attic. This may be a benefit since this new line off the roof may not need to come into the basement just to go to the attic for distribution anyway.

Though as I type this I'm thinking it may end up needing to go to the basement anyway since the master bedroom (red coax) already has a wire snaked up their perfectly.

Moral of this story is once I buy the new TV, a solution is do-able, and I'll just get in touch with the installer ahead of time so all of my interior wiring is done so he isn't doing a custom installation...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I should have noticed the "power pass" line on the red diplexer. 

A central location is nice ... if you get creative you can add together the signals from the 722 and the 222 and create a four channel in house distribution system (assuming dual mode and TV1 output enabled).

I have a 622 in my living room and a 501 hiding in the basement ... everything is combined together including OTA from a rooftop antenna for the rooms in my house without DISH receivers. The link below shows what my system looked like in 2006 ... before several changes.

http://jameslong.name/setup.html


----------

